# The National Championship Game



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, we're off with the worst rendition of the National Anthem i've heard in a while.
Not digging the black endzones either.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

What game?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> What game?



Apparently, i can't capitalize an entire "THE GAME" in a thread title.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Are you nervous, Robert?  I'd be a little worked up for sure.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

I hope it's a good one R bama. But I can't root for the tide.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we're off with the worst rendition of the National Anthem i've heard in a while.
> Not digging the black endzones either.



Who was that guy? Really bad. This Ciana sound good, dresses better too


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Thought we already did the national anthem


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

that guy sucked censored. Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Are you nervous, Robert?  I'd be a little worked up for sure.



That would be an understatement.
Scewed up my opening post. It was America the Beautiful that was done badly. Doh!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 11, 2016)

Roll Tide!

•••


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's to an injury free and enjoyable game.  

I'm ready to see some helmets poppin'! Let's go!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Here we go.......


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Cool... Somebody has a tv

Clemson playing fired up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama getting away with several holdings.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

defensive holding anyone?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> defensive holding anyone?



Clearly


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Coker has all day. Still no one open.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

drive stalled but we did get some yards. 
Now, to see what the Tide can do with Watson.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

TD! Wow!


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson has to score early to have a chance.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Just kiddin'!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2016)

30 yard punt.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we're off with the worst rendition of the National Anthem i've heard in a while.
> Not digging the black endzones either.



I had to mute it. 7-0 Tide!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> TD! Wow!



yep. nice run by mr heisman.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Any back in the country could have scored with that blocking.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2016)

Boom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

7-7.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Goin to be a shootout


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Uga would have dropped that.


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like both teams brought their A game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone else notice all the blood on Watson's right arm after the TD throw? Had a lot of blood streaming down.


----------



## srb (Jan 11, 2016)

I hope ala can keep the qb in check:::


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

Choker sacked


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Wide right


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Adam....


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2016)

That miss may not screw with the kicker's head, but it will screw with Saban's head.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

tip of the hat for a great pass and catch.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2016)

That blonde cheerleader from Clemson was gorgeous . I believe we'll be hearing more about her in the future.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

Kirby's defense getting worn out right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

dadgummit....


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama better get their head out of the sand...


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Fire Kirby


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Thought bama had a good defense


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

14-7, Bama's DB's getting worn out.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2016)

White boy burning them up


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> 14-7, Bama's DB's getting worn out.



No, their not. Just great schemes and passing by Watson. We're not getting any pressure on him.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemsoning


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2016)

QB from Gainesville Ga eatin' Bama up.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

If clemson keeps up this pace that bama D will be wore out by the 4th quarter


----------



## srb (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks fast/free for Clemson...


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll see a white WR and raise you a white WR says Bama.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson playing with more intensity than Bama.


----------



## srb (Jan 11, 2016)

*Ride...*



tcward said:


> QB from Gainesville Ga eatin' Bama up.



He is from northside Gville:::...:::


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

Choker sacked again


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

we're just getting owned on both sides of the ball.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson D looking good


----------



## nickel back (Jan 11, 2016)

BAMAS O line looks bad and that may spell bad news for BAMA


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Choker sacked again





Figured you'd show up startin' trouble!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama getting whooped at the LOS on both sides


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Figured you'd show up startin' trouble!



Well he is a superfan of half the FBS. Just not this half.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama needs it to start raining.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> we're just getting owned on both sides of the ball.



Yep. There's 4 quarters to this game though. Only takes one drive to turn the "tide"


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama D needs to rise up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Good D for Bama.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Well he is a superfan of half the FBS. Just not this half.



Certainly not Alabama


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

PAC 12 refs.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson needed to be conservative. Maybe they can force a FG try.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Clemson needed to be conservative. Maybe they can force a FG try.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2016)

I read an article about Watson. When he was a kid his mother was given a new house through the program  Warrick Dunn started in Tampa and continued in Atlanta. It got him out of the troubled area of town.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

bama needs to get 7 here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

1st and goal!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

TD Bama!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

14-14, Bama has withstood the onslaught.  Clemson is playing out of their mind, yet it is 14-14.  That is what Bama does, takes your best shot and keeps responding until they break your will.


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2016)

Good job scoring off that turnover.  Coker is not sharp though,


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama needs to play strong D. They can't afford to get in a footrace.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Henry 98 yards, 14 carries, 2 Td with 9 min left in 1 st half.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Good game so far.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Henry 98 yards, 14 carries, 2 Td with 9 min left in 1 st half.



And bama tied it up on a turnover. Don't get to excited


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

Horrible spot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Horrible spot.



agreed.
Jake has to get rid off the ball sooner.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

Choker sacked!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> That blonde cheerleader from Clemson was gorgeous . I believe we'll be hearing more about her in the future.



 Can't argue with that one!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

great punt.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Unbelievable. They had him sacked and he got away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Man, Watson is a gamer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great defensive series!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

Choker sacked!
I'm a sqwerl!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Choker sacked!



Again. He needs to get rid of the ball.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 11, 2016)

Fitzpatrick got abused that first half.  Kirby needs to get in his butt at halftime.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson got screwed on the clock.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

PAC12 clock ref


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

kicked a brick. Whew!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Clemson got screwed on the clock.



Sho did!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Good game so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Been an entertaining first half. Alright Kirby, come on home! Saban got it the rest of the way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, we survived the 1st half.
Who wins when both teams are considered strong 2nd half teams?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great half! Gotta get a stop coming out of the locker room.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2016)

The kick was touched at the line just enough to stall it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Clock was running before the ball was set. Could have had another play to get closer.


----------



## antharper (Jan 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> That blonde cheerleader from Clemson was gorgeous . I believe we'll be hearing more about her in the future.



Yeah I forgot I was watching a football game for a min !


----------



## antharper (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Clock was running before the ball was set. Could have had another play to get closer.



Rigged!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

antharper said:


> Rigged!!!



Saban's check to the refs must have cleared the bank


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Hope we get another entertaining half of football. I'm looking to see some more QB keepers on this next series of Clemsons.


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2016)

The injury report favors Bama in the 2nd half.  Clemson's best DB out with a hammy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

good stop!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Come on offense!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

WOW! Was Clemson's D even on the field?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Tide 21
Clemson 14


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2016)

The Tide is turning...now.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

Coker almost jumped out of his skin when he saw Howard that wide open.  When he threw off his back foot, I thought interception at first.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2016)

weagle said:


> The injury report favors Bama in the 2nd half.  Clemson's best DB out with a hammy.



And there you go. Blown coverage in clemsons secondary.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

That ball didn't look catchable.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama dodging bullets left and right.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2016)

Watson needs to get outside, that pocket will close down on him every time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

dodged a bullet. Glad to only give up a FG.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 11, 2016)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2016)

Choker sacked!
I'm a sqwerl!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Watson is killing us.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Watson is for real.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 11, 2016)

That's why I like the spread offense. A running qb beats a pocket passer all day imo. Brings another thing the defense has to plan for and bama isn't doing a good job so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Watson is killing us.



He's ballin'. Doesn't appear rattled at all back there.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

Can't stop Watson and Coker sucks...  Not looking good for the tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> He's ballin'. Doesn't appear rattled at all back there.



Clemson has 109 total rushing yards. Watson is 86 of them.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Ran that one between the tackles


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

24-21 Bad guys.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

I really though Bama would have taken control by now.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

That missed field goal by Bama is looking pretty big right now


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2016)

tcward said:


> The Tide is turning...now.



I thought...


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

3 points is a field goal.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 11, 2016)

The Clemson DL is amazing.  Now BAMA need to adjust


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That missed field goal by Bama is looking pretty big right now



Gonna take more than a field goal. They missed one to so that aspect is even.  

This game is all on QB play. Ours sucks and we can't stop theirs


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

A TD for Clemson would be huge. Bama has no experience playing from behind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

well..... we only have 96 yards to go.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson looks like they actually practice a pooch kick.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> well..... we only have 96 yards to go.



Think we're screwed


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Here we go. 4th quarter


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson ain't timid now they can feel it.  

Bama still has time to stick with the game plan and hammer away.  No need to get panic.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Here we go. 4th quarter



Yep.  Not gonna be good I'm afraid


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Why does bama pass? I understand Henry has been contained but...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson has the momentum now. Tide looking doomed.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Why does bama pass? I understand Henry has been contained but...



Kiffin curse


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep.  Not gonna be good I'm afraid



Been a long time since I seen Bama fans worried. Kinda nice to see!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol.....


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2016)

This is Clemson's for the taking..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Been a long time since I seen Bama fans worried. Kinda nice to see!



Not worried just stating a feeling.  Win or lose...rtr


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

tcward said:


> This is Clemson's for the taking..



I would never count Bama out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Not worried just stating a feeling.  Win or lose...rtr



Unh-hunh.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Been a long time since I seen Bama fans worried. Kinda nice to see!



The gnashing of the toofer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Lol.....



But, as usual,,  hope for something your team couldn't do is still going strong


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Give it to Henry and bama wins.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Give it to Henry and bama wins.



Nope

OLine getting whipped so far


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2016)

If they keep playin like they have for the first three there doomed.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nope
> 
> OLine getting whipped so far



All he needs is one play like in the 1st quarter. I've watched too much bobo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Give it to Henry and bama wins.



2 yards at a time ain't working.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Miracle catch.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 11, 2016)

Who else is tired of the announcer calling Henry by a diff name?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh my.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Heck of a throw and catch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

should have been pass interference.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 11, 2016)

This is either team's game to win or lose.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

FG time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Come on Adam!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

whew!!!
Tie game.
Got to remember to breath every now and then.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Gonna take more than a field goal. They missed one to so that aspect is even.



It would be 27-24 right now if he hadn't missed so yeah it was important.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It would be 27-24 right now if he hadn't missed so yeah it was important.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Dang!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It would be 27-24 right now if he hadn't missed so yeah it was important.



Or 27 27 if they hadn't missed

Keep spinning


----------



## Scott G (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> should have been pass interference.



There have been several missed both ways.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oj!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

gutsy onside kick leads to TD.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

Well dang


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Give it to Henry!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Some of y'all seem to be far behind on the game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh man do we need the D to stop Watson now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2016)

Roll tide Roll


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

TD Bama!!! Come on tide finish this thaaannnnggggggggg!!!


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 11, 2016)

What was dabo freaking out about after the onside kick? Got tv turned down couldn't hear announcers


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 11, 2016)

That was a momentum changing play and score there.

Bama D has to show up and shut Watson down. It's been a one man offense and he's winning!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

JHannah92 said:


> What was dabo freaking out about after the onside kick? Got tv turned down couldn't hear announcers



I think he thought it was offsides.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 11, 2016)

great game..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama trying to strip the ball in stead of just tackling.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> great game..



Absolutely! Definitely have the 2 best teams playing!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

Their walk on receiver is raping our 5 star db guys..lol.  Pathetic


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

drake gone.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

95 yards! TD Bama!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 11, 2016)

What a game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Heck of an effort on the dive!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh my god, what a run!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson gonna have to answer or it's over.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 11, 2016)

Real happy for Drake. He's been through a lot last couple years injury-wise.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 11, 2016)

OMG...

Roll Tide!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemsoning


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Henry didn't want to mess up that hair 2nd half. Got to look good with the confetti.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 11, 2016)

Unreal game...what a 2nd half


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

What a run.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama's depth is starting to show.  That Gallman kid will not go down.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

D wore out


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama can't tackle all of a sudden.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

TD Clemson!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

great drive by clemson.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Bama can't tackle all of a sudden.



The Kirby fix???


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Dude was taunting Watson like a maniac on the sideline.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Dude was taunting Watson like a maniac on the sideline.



Keeping it klassy


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

coker telegraphed that handoff to henry.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama's #76 has had his butt handed to him all night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> coker telegraphed that handoff to henry.



Didn't matter. That Dodd kid of Clemson has been whipping Jackson all night long.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Henry going nowhere. Bama better not be playing to not lose or they will.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 11, 2016)

OH my


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Howard!!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2016)

They have a chance but its been ugly...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

Shane Dockery said:


> Bama's #76 has had his butt handed to him all night!



Yes he has


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama big play offense?


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 11, 2016)

They need another screen pass to Howard


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

1st down!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

What a game.  Dang


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Ball game. Bama is the champs.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 11, 2016)

Best championship game I've seen in a long time!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

Congrats Bammers!!! Heck of a game by both teams!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Good game Bammers! Y'all played great and beat a prewtty dang good Clemson team.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

TD !!!!!
Late call but the right call!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

We still got to stop Watson 


Far from over


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow. Heck of a game. Onside kick changed the game. Congrats bammers


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 11, 2016)

going to take me an hour to wind down


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Go clock go!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 11, 2016)

good game alabama


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 11, 2016)

If these two played 10 times it would 5 wins each lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2016)

One of the best games I have seen


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 11, 2016)

Great battle!  Congrats BAMA - National Champions! Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

i hate prevent defenses and THATS why!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> i hate prevent defenses and THATS why!



Yup


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Clemson won't quit. Onside kick coming. What a game!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> i hate prevent defenses and THATS why!



Just ask us 10rc fans how that prevent went against Florida on the final drive lol. Stupid


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 11, 2016)

Roll Tide Haters...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 11, 2016)

What a game. 

Congrats to Clemson one a heck of a season. They've been my ACC team ever since Dabo took over in '08. I have much respect for the program and the heart the team plays with. They played a full 60 minutes, never quit.

Roll Tide 2016 National Champions!!! 16 time Champions.

And The Dynasty Continues!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

What a game!!!!!
ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2016)

Good game.

Congrats Bama.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 11, 2016)

Congrats to Bama on a great 4th Qtr. & National Championship win.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Game ball to OJ Howard!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 11, 2016)

Congrats to Bama.

That was a great ballgame.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2016)

Lot of respect for Clemson.  Played as tough as any team I've seen.  Watson is the real deal


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2016)

Get on the plane, Kirby! You got to get us ready for our championship run next year!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 11, 2016)

Congrats Robert and the bammers - heck of a game.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 11, 2016)

Way to go BAMA......   Thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 11, 2016)

That last TD by Clemson was just to get the spread right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Enjoyed it fella's!
As much as i love the feeling right now, i hate it being Coach Smart's last game with the Tide.
Good luck to him at UGA and thanks for all you did Kirby!!!
Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Get on the plane, Kirby! You got to get us ready for our championship run next year!



yall will be 9-3 next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Roll Tide. Congrats bammers.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 11, 2016)

Congrats bama. Y'all earned it.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2016)

Just remember Derrick Henry has an auburn tattoo


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2016)

Alabama won and so did Georgia


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Just remember Derrick Henry has an auburn tattoo



That would be Reuben Foster.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2016)

Jay Hughes said:


> That would be Reuben Foster.



Same difference


That's what I get for breaking my "no posting on meds" rule. Lol


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2016)

Bama is on the way to tying Princeton and Yale in number of national championships.  Another 100 years and they'll be there maybe.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 12, 2016)

Man what a game.  Bama had to win on trick plays and big plays, but Bama had them plays in the bag when they needed them.  Clemson played way better than I thought they would.  Henry got yards, but he was stifled on most 1st downs.  Watson shredded Bama's defense.  That kid is something special.  Congrats Bama!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2016)

That game showed how bad Michigan state really is.


----------



## tell sackett (Jan 12, 2016)

Hands down, one of the best football games I've ever watched.

Congrats to the Tide, ya'll earned it. Kudos to Clemson, ya'll played a great game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

The key play in the game was when Clemsons lock down corner and leader of their secondary went down. They made some costly mental mistakes back there after that!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm glad I got to see 444's TV. Great shots!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 12, 2016)

riprap said:


> I'm glad I got to see 444's TV. Great shots!



Your welcome! 

Roll Tide...


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The key play in the game was when Clemsons lock down corner and leader of their secondary went down. They made some costly mental mistakes back there after that!



not sure there was no one key play in that game. I will say though that I loved the off side /pouch kick by BAMA. Dabo was beside himself after that


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> not sure there was no one key play in that game. I will say though that I loved the off side /pouch kick by BAMA. Dabo was beside himself after that



There were a lot of plays that made or broke the game but I still feel like that one guy getting hurt was the biggest. Take away those two clearly blown assignments by the secondary and a few other long wide open passes or missed tackles and its a diff ballgame. Even herbie said it on that last long te flat pass and run for a score that Clemson corner wouldn't have missed the tackle. Oh well doesn't matter now huh lol


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2016)

Absolutely awesome game by both teams , so much fun to watch.
Congrats Tide!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Kudos to Lane Kiffin's play calling in the 4th Qtr. He came up with just the right head fakes at critical times and the Tide O executed them if not flawlessly then good enough to git er dun.

The Dabo Paws are the real deal. They are stout all the way around and played with more intensity and emotion than Bama IMO but Bama was just too much in the last 10 minutes of the game.

The right teams played for the championship and Bama is once again undoubtedly the best college football team in the business.

Congrats to the Bammers on a well earned championship.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 12, 2016)

Not to defend Clemson but the time clock mistake at the end of the 1st half was the game changer. There was clearly 15 sec on the clock when the 1st down was achieved. They would have had 2 shots at the endzone before having to kick. They got stuck with 9


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Fitzpatrick got abused that first half.  Kirby needs to get in his butt at halftime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>











I get it now!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I wasn't even going to comment...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

and kirby is going to uga. Midtown Tek might be a better fit for him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2016)

Dynasty? What do you guys think? I mean if 1 NC in 30+ years makes a program elite, what do you call a program that wins 4 in 7 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Dynasty? What do you guys think? I mean if 1 NC in 30+ years makes a program elite, what do you call a program that wins 4 in 7 years.



Really good cheaters??


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Dynasty? What do you guys think? I mean if 1 NC in 30+ years makes a program elite, what do you call a program that wins 4 in 7 years.



Suspicious! 

Y'all have certainly had one heck of a run, I'd be enjoying all that success too. Congrats!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2016)

FootLongDwag wantin Coach Kirby to play a lil butt ball at half time . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2016)

Roll Tide Dynasty


----------

